# RBP Tattoo



## jdstooge (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys this may sound kind of weird. but i am looking for an awsome pic of a red belly piranha to get turned into a tattoo. I am going to get it tattood on my left arm. I already have a tattoo of a lion fish, betta and a shark. I am kind of a fish fanatic. i think RBP are my altime favorite. I know there is a lot of pics on this site. but i do not want to use one with out permison of the pitcure taker. So if you have an awsome pic please post it here thanks guys.. oh i am not really that weird just a little weird


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck with that. There are alot of members with great photos, so Im sure you will find one. Hope you post the tat after you get it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

here's a couple of mine that i like...


----------



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> here's a couple of mine that i like...
> 
> View attachment 174810
> 
> ...


Nice fish! Red bellies?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yup, those are pics of a couple of my natts


----------



## jdstooge (Nov 30, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> yup, those are pics of a couple of my natts


those pics are awsome i love the first one


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats an awsome idea!


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

arent those bluebirds pygos?...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is two, but i have one thats better than these its just at my house (at work now) ill put it up here tonight.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Parsa said:


> arent those bluebirds pygos?...


are you talking about the pictures i posted?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

joe, i like the bottom pic of your rbp..something like that would make a geat tatoo jdstooge


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

yo my man, theres been plenty of guys who wanted to get rbp tattoos on this site, but if i was you i wouldn't get one of a exact pic.. i would suggest getting a few pics to take to your tattoo artist and let him make a custom one.. something more artistic if you have a good imagination.. i suggest 1 main p with its jaws open and a few rbps in the background, like in a shoal.. all depending how big your gonna get it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I have nothing to offer really-


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

yea joe arent those bluebirds pygos?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Parsa said:


> yea joe arent those bluebirds pygos?


Nope-
they are Joe's RB's


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh! but they look really simmilar like same background plants gravel fish.. i just got confused =P sorry.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Parsa said:


> Oh! but they look really simmilar like same background plants gravel fish.. i just got confused =P sorry.


No worries-

They both have beautiful fish and tank setup's---

I could easily see where one could get the confused...


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

I got a tattoo of my original piraya and ternetzi of my left arm a couple months ago. I brought actual pictures of the fish to my guy. It turned out nice, just gotta get some color changes on the tern done eventually and some more backround. Get it done though!!!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Brace, show pics man!
heres another one of mine.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

yea i'd like to see it too, especialy with me being a tattoo artist.

tried to find pics of mine before it was all covered up, but i don't have any now...and oh well it was a realy bad tattoo anyway


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Ya know I haven't even taken a picture of it yet and it's over due. I'll try to get one taken tonight and throw it up later.


----------



## jdstooge (Nov 30, 2008)

Brace said:


> I got a tattoo of my original piraya and ternetzi of my left arm a couple months ago. I brought actual pictures of the fish to my guy. It turned out nice, just gotta get some color changes on the tern done eventually and some more backround. Get it done though!!!!


I am planning to get my RBP tattoo in febuary. Its going to be my birthday preseant from my wife. All these pics are awsome its going to be hard to choose. i think im going to print them all and bring them to my tattooer. She does and awsome job. she already did a lion fish on my right arm i will try to upload it sorry for poor pic


----------



## jdstooge (Nov 30, 2008)

here these are better pics. My lionfish and betta. a shark and of course moe from the 3 stooges. 3 stooges rock


----------



## jdstooge (Nov 30, 2008)

i was thinking one good pic of a red belly with a piece of drift wood in front and some amazone plants coming up behind it. My tattoer is very creative. she does an awsome job..


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Here's the pics. Remember still gotta get backround and other color touch ups done.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

looks like a nice start


----------



## jdstooge (Nov 30, 2008)

Brace said:


> Here's the pics. Remember still gotta get backround and other color touch ups done.


looks good i hope my red belly tat comes out as nice


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

joedizzlempls-

Dood, nice RBP's. I am wicked digging the first and last pics. I think the first is my favorite


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Those are all some good pics... but if I were gonna have it tattooed on me, I'd want the artist to alter the pic a bit... make it so that the mouth was a little exaggerated and with the teeth really prominent.

To have just a regular tat of a regular lookin' pygo would be kinda weird IMO.

(But then again, that's just my opinion.)


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Im getting a companion cube on my arm


----------



## Apps (Oct 27, 2006)

I would like to get either one of these done sometime. Nothing too big or fancy, just simple.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

yo dat great white tat is a killer.. nice job


----------



## Orracle (Feb 7, 2008)

Very sweet idea man, I think I am also going to get something done like this in the near future. There is a picture floating around here of a RBP tattoo that just scream teeth.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I just thought of something!! A piranha fury logo tattoo! Doesnt have to say pfury, just a sweet sketch of a piranha, pygo or rhom whatever.
I want full credit if this comes to light


----------

